# USA Global degradation



## redharry (May 17, 2013)

Ok so the USA is known for degradation by consumption statistics, which in turn drives ****ries like China , Taiwan and South Korea to mass pollute the atmosphere. 

As an American living in the Philippines do you care about the increased effect of global warming or is it just not your problem because, "I am one man looking out for myself, regardless of consumption" ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure that now is a good time to ask this as the country is in turmoil after the hurricane. So you may not get many responses

Jo xxx


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*So*



redharry said:


> Ok so the USA is known for degradation by consumption statistics, which in turn drives ****ries like China , Taiwan and South Korea to mass pollute the atmosphere.
> 
> As an American living in the Philippines do you care about the increased effect of global warming or is it just not your problem because, "I am one man looking out for myself, regardless of consumption" ?


My family is from Samar and Leyte and were at ground zero.....I'll stop here so I don't get kicked off the board.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

redharry said:


> Ok so the USA is known for degradation by consumption statistics, which in turn drives ****ries like China , Taiwan and South Korea to mass pollute the atmosphere.
> 
> As an American living in the Philippines do you care about the increased effect of global warming or is it just not your problem because, "I am one man looking out for myself, regardless of consumption" ?


I stopped commenting on politics here after a few Americans were held and then deported for their views, by just watching the headlines I have found that this is an issue that must be addressed by citizens and my two cents won't work and only hurt me.


----------

